# Driving Equipment on the Cheaper Side



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Be very careful when looking for cheap! You do NOT want equipment failure when it comes to driving!!!

Best bet is to look around for a used Easy Entry cart. You can get a Frontier new for $450 (at least, that's the price for the mini, guess it might be a little more for horse, not sure) and so use for less of course. As for a harness, I recomend Zimmermans, phone is 717-354-5667 and they will assist you with a size for your horse. I prefer betathane to leather, and I do NOT like biothane. They have all three. Many people prefer leather, so to each his own


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Greenhawk has a package that is currently on sale although its a Canadian store so shipping would be a bit pricy.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

No I certainly don't! By cheap I meant still good quality, but something more for messing around at home, rather than for showing. 

As for the harness I've only ever used leather or a synthetic like wintec for tack. What is the difference with the others? What is the feel, what is the give? My gelding has very sensitive skin, a nylon halter rubs his hair off in a heartbeat, and even in a padded leather one the parts where the metal rubs is losing hair. I'd hate to see him losing hair in a harness shape all over his body :\

And yeah, the shipping from Canada would probably put it up in the range with the other :/ Thanks for giving me the website, they have pony size fly bonnets!  Those are so hard to find!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Upsidedown, you can get great harnesses made to order with a price that is affordable.

Contact Janie at Chimacum Tack Chimacumtack|Horse Tack

She will give you info on where and how to measure your horse. You will get a harness that is PERFECT for your Brutus.

No, I don't work for them, but I am a happy customer....


----------

